# Which Is Better? Smok TFV4 Mini or Uwell Crown?



## elvira (4/11/15)

hi,vapers,which you think better smok tfv4 mini or uwell crown tank???

In my opinion,i really like my smok tfv4 mini sub ohm tank,so many coils i can use.


----------



## zadiac (4/11/15)

Mutation X MT-Tank


----------



## elvira (4/11/15)

zadiac said:


> Mutation X MT-Tank


lol


----------



## Tom (4/11/15)

I am considering the TFV4 mini as well, from the reports here in Germany its an amazing tank. I had the chance to test the Triforce from CCI, which is similar. Omg....that was a fantastic vape @200W TC. Chain vaping no issue, great airflow.
Reason why I would go for the TFV instead? Availability of the coils, and more coil choices. 

And I just want it for the occasional cloud chasing at home...therefore I would go for the ready made coils only


----------



## Pixstar (4/11/15)

Goblin Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elvira (6/11/15)

Tom said:


> I am considering the TFV4 mini as well, from the reports here in Germany its an amazing tank. I had the chance to test the Triforce from CCI, which is similar. Omg....that was a fantastic vape @200W TC. Chain vaping no issue, great airflow.
> Reason why I would go for the TFV instead? Availability of the coils, and more coil choices.
> 
> And I just want it for the occasional cloud chasing at home...therefore I would go for the ready made coils only




i also prefer tfv4 mini,just personal opinion, uwell crown is also good,someone like it more


----------

